

Show HN: Work for Pie - A portfolio for Developers  - bkmontgomery
http://workforpie.com/
Work for Pie provides a way for developers to create a profile that highlights their skills. You can connect your Github and Bitbucket accounts as well as your Stackoverflow and Hacker News Accounts, which will be used create a Score.
======
mtogo
Cool site, but how does it help me 'stand out' more than my own site does?
Also, it's not very clear from the homepage what the pie charts are and what a
score is indicative of. After reading the blog post it seems like that score
is pulled from the sites you add to your account, but you might want to make
that clear from the homepage.

~~~
bkmontgomery
Thanks for the feedback. We've go some info on where the score comes from and
what it means, but we haven't published that yet (shame on us!).

And the goal with "standing out" is that your Work for Pie profile will be
automatically updated as you participate in the HN, Stackoverflow communities
and as you publish code. You _may_ be doing this on your personal site, you
may not. We want to provide a way to aggregate that info easily.

So, what would make this more compelling for you?

~~~
mtogo
I don't use any of the services you pull info from, so it's not much use to me
but it looks quite good. If i did use SO/Github/Bitbucket i'd definitely give
this a try.

~~~
bkmontgomery
You _do_ use one of the services, we pull info from (HN) ;)

Thanks for the feedback, though. If you ever do start using the other sites,
please consider signing up on workforpie to it a spin.

------
dpritchett
I have met the founders in person here in Memphis and I've talked with them a
good bit about their idea. They are both cool guys and one of them
(@bkmontgomery) is working on setting up a Python users' group here in Memphis
sometime in the next month.

Seeing some names from the Django community on the "leaderboard" helps give a
feel for the use of the site.

It's a bit of an MVP now, obviously any advice would be helpful.

